# Tank Mate: African Dwarf Frogs



## Kokonoko (Jul 28, 2010)

Sorry if this has been ased before, I wanted to get this question out before I head off to bed, so I didn't search to far back for it.

I know bettas live perfectly comfortable by themselves, but I (as a newbie to stalking) couldn't see the harm in trying to introduce an African Dwarf Frog to the tank. I wasw ondering if I could get some opinions about this.

Also, if I do decide to grab one, I had a few questions about it:
1) There meat eaters... so what do I feed them?
2) wikipedia lists them as a social creature and suggests that they do best with atleast 1 other African Dwarf Frog. Should I go with this suggestion? 
3) Would the actvity of the new frog stress the betta to much?


Details:
-10g Fish Tank with lid
-Tetra 3-10 Whisper Filter, plastic bottle buffer
-1 inch gravel with decor
-1 Betta Fish
-1 Apple Snail
-Water Temp Average ~85 during day, ~78 during night


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Yes, they should be kept together, preferrably with three or more. They eat frozen bloodworms. The betta might attack it or be scared depending on his personality


----------



## Josiee (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm planning on keeping a couple with my Betta when I get him (after everything has settled down though) and I have been advised by a knowledgable froggie person on another forum that my 5 UK gallon tank is more than enough for a Betta and two frogs, so I'm thinking yours will be fine  I think a gallon per frog is generally recommended.


----------



## Kokonoko (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank you very much ^_^ Now I just need to convince my wife to try it out =O


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Sounds fine to me. I'd encourage you to get 2 or more frogs. Although they do fine along, I think they do better in groups.


----------



## chepoaqp (Aug 3, 2010)

I have adf's and i just love them, they are always into something they snap at each other and they love to swim across the tank, but when i had frogs and a female betta, my betta would bite them bad, like she wanted to eat them so I had to separate them, but dont go by my story my female betta is BAD big time , go for it but be sure that you are getting adf's and not african clawed frogs, I had those before and they are agresive, Ive seen some at pet stores with the tag of adf's so be careful.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

You can tell the difference between ADFs and ACFs easily--the ACF has no webbing between its front digits, ADFs do.  

Keep in mind that ADFs can be very difficult to feed. They are nearly blind and hunt by scent, when I had ADF I had to put my arm in the tank and dangle a worm in front of its face until it would bite--very annoying. Don't expect to just be able to drop all their food in there with the betta, ADFs need target feeding and definitely a few varieties of frozen foods.


----------



## Kokonoko (Jul 28, 2010)

Hmm, thank you very much for the feedback! *Salute*

I didn't know it would be that difficult to feed them, thank you again for that tip. For now I think I'll hold off on the frogs. Instead I'll be working on planting my tank more, but in general I'm just trying to improve Riddles home first before anything else. 

Thank you again!


----------



## kimotion (Apr 26, 2010)

Of all my Betta's tankmates, the two frogs I have are my favorite. They ARE difficult to feed: I end up just having to remove the Betta and put him in his smaller bowl when I feel the frogs every 2-3 days. But it's worth the hassle!


----------

